# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى اعلان:  ترقيةبعــض الأعضــاء إلــى عضوية مميزة الف مبروك

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  
نظراً للجهود المبذولة مؤخراً من قبل بعض الأعضاء فقد قررت إدارة المنتدى 
ترقية كل من  الأعضاء التالية الى عضوية مميزة وهم      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *عضو مميز في أقسام الكمبيوتر  *    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *عضوة مميزة في أقسام الكمبيوتر*     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *عضو مميز في القسم الرياضي*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   نتمنى لهم التوفيق في هذه المهمةالمميزة

----------


## narosse27

* نتمنى لهم التوفيق في هذه المهمةالمميزة*

----------


## EZEL

شكرا جزيلا لك أخ محمد على ثقتكم بنا , وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم , تحياتي لك

----------


## GSM-AYA

*نتمنى لهم التوفيق في هذه المهمةالمميزة*

----------


## امير الصمت

الف مبروك يا شباب ومنها الى الاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## gsm4maroc

مبروك ومنها الى الاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## hassan riach

الف الف مبروك

----------


## khaledrepa

الف الف مبروك للجميع 
ومنها للاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## GSM-AYA

وهناك ترقيات اخرى لبعض الاعضاء في الايام القادمة  
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## seffari

الف مبروك مبروك ومنها الى الاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## Fannan1

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك
لكل مجتهد نصيب
الى المام دائما
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## dalitog_01

*الف مبروك بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## salinas

*نتمنى لهم التوفيق في هذه المهمةالمميزة*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الف مبروك يا شباب

----------


## محمد السيد

الف مبروك يا  شباب ومنها الى الاعلى ان شاء الله

----------


## amjed5

الف مبروك يا شباب ومن تقدم الي تقدم ان شاء الله

----------

